# Reduced in price by $500,000 !!



## vilasalvas (Nov 14, 2006)

I have a problem using the "Suround Sound - multiple DVD player - front and back TV" etc etc in my little C class lexington, so what on earth its like trying to sort this lot out !!
http://www.mhsrv.com/inventory_item.asp?id=363318
Look at image 19 - By the way this coach has been discounted half a million bucks.


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

Bother  

I'll have to cancel my order, now they are so cheap everyone will be buying them


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Luverly


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Nah, They have got photo's mixed up that is a plane's instrument panel.

There was a prog on TV today showing them making a Winnebago Vectra, Man that is some kit.


----------

